# LLBean Chamois vs. Flannel



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

With the post-season discounts on winter wear in full effect, and with the added bonus of a $10 LLB gift card I have decided to purchase either a Chamois or scotch plaid flannel shirt from LLBean, instead of splurging on some fresh madras or seersucker.
The question is which one to get? They would be equally versatile, as I would use them as over shirts/shirt jackets, layered over polos, OCBD's, and turtlenecks
If I go with the flannel, I would get it in blackwatch, and if I go with the Chamois I'll probably get it in Dark Indigo

What are your opinions on the two? I am leaning more toward the Chamois, but some consumer input would be appreciated.


----------



## George Jones (Jul 17, 2015)

Navy chamois would be the most versatile. Black watch is classic. Hard to go wrong here. I own and love both shirts. Chamois is thicker and can be worn over an OCBD. Splurge and get both of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have many LL Bean chamois shirts. They are great.


----------



## niv (Sep 15, 2012)

Both great shirts. The chamois is, as said above, thicker and hence warmer. I often use it as an over shirt during a cold Chicago Winter (or Spring) day. The flannel shirts are nicely made and my go to shirt when I want a warm short that I won't have to have laundered.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I would say the chamois, but I had so many fit issues this year that I can't recommend it. I have a chamois from late '14/early '15 (apple cinnamon plaid) that is one of my favorite shirts- I generally wear it as a light jacket (untucked over an ocbd and under an LLB field coat). This year though, I would've had to purchase a large-xl to get the sleeves long enough, but the torso would've been massive on me (I wear a 34.5" sleeve/38" chest/32" waist/15" neck- my chamois last year was a small).

All that said, I may try the chamois next fall to see if they've changed the cut again, but until then I'm sticking with my scotch plaid shirts, which fit me well enough (bit large in the body, but manageable).

edit: found pics. This is last years small navy on top of the previous year's apple cinnamon plaid in small:


and this is last year's small on top of this year's medium:


note the sleeve difference (both length and width). If they would go back to last year's cut, I would buy every color.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have two LLB chamois shirts (one older NOS made in the USA, and another purchased last year made overseas). I love them and frequently wear them over an OCBD on chilly evenings. Very comfortable shirts for layering in an informal ensemble. 

As for the Scotch plaid flannel shirts, I've found sizing to be very inconsistent. My blackwatch plaid fits perfectly, while the other (can't recall the name of the plaid) is too big in the chest and sleeves, even though it's the same tagged size. I've tried the "traditional" and the "slightly fitted" offerings and have not found a fit I like.

If LLB could sort out the fits and make them consistent with my blackwatch plaid shirt, I'd buy a bunch of them.

For the OP, I'd recommend purchasing one of each to judge for yourself. Both are classic items that belong in any Trad wardrobe.


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

That's a shame...nothing more frustrating with fit issues, even worse if they originate with inaccurate descriptions...



orange fury said:


> I would say the chamois, but I had so many fit issues this year that I can't recommend it. I have a chamois from late '14/early '15 (apple cinnamon plaid) that is one of my favorite shirts- I generally wear it as a light jacket (untucked over an ocbd and under an LLB field coat). This year though, I would've had to purchase a large-xl to get the sleeves long enough, but the torso would've been massive on me (I wear a 34.5" sleeve/38" chest/32" waist/15" neck- my chamois last year was a small).
> 
> All that said, I may try the chamois next fall to see if they've changed the cut again, but until then I'm sticking with my scotch plaid shirts, which fit me well enough (bit large in the body, but manageable).
> 
> ...


----------



## adept (Jun 9, 2015)

> My blackwatch plaid fits perfectly, while the other (can't recall the name of the plaid) is too big in the chest and sleeves, even though it's the same tagged size.


Ditto...been there.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 5 or 6 Portugese Flannel Scotch Tartan shirts and love them. Much nicer then the BB flannel tartans. No fit issues.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the different feedback, I'll probably just get the flannel, since it will have a wider range of use here in California. I also already have a navy and a forest green solid flannel in the regimen, so the pattern will be a nice, subtle change.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

just purchased an Orvis flannel on Ebay for 30$. I'm hoping that it's better quality than LL Bean since it's about twice the price


----------

